# Where are the resort points charts



## mistalong (May 25, 2017)

Where are the points charts located in the new site for each resort?


----------



## scootr5 (May 25, 2017)

Pull up a resort, scroll about halfway down the (very long) page to where you see "Unit Information", and there should be a very small clickable blue link that says "View Points Chart".


----------



## mistalong (May 25, 2017)

thx


----------



## Bigrob (May 25, 2017)

Yes, one of the few changes that actually seems to be an improvement. It's somewhat streamlined and easier to read than the old points charts. And you can download a pdf of it.


----------



## ronparise (May 25, 2017)

How about the calendar? I usually need that in conjunction with the points chart

The check in rules (the small print at the bottom of the old points charts are not there. Does that mean that there are no rules or that we just can't see them any more


----------



## scootr5 (May 25, 2017)

ronparise said:


> How about the calendar? I usually need that in conjunction with the points chart
> 
> The check in rules (the small print at the bottom of the old points charts are not there. Does that mean that there are no rules or that we just can't see them any more



No calendar that I could find. The check in rules under Knowledge Base for Standard Reservation window now say:
"Important Information:​
During Prime season, you may reserve a minimum of three (3) nights, and a maximum of 14 nights on one reservation with no more than seven nights of the reservation going into the next booking window.
During High, Quiet and Value seasons, a two-night minimum stay is required.
During the Standard booking windows within all seasons you may check in on any day of the week. *Some affiliate and associate locations may require check-in or out on selected days and may also require a 7 night stay. Requirements are located on the resort’s individual point’s chart.
So it looks like unless it's specified on the individual chart it follow the above. During the ARP window it's "you may confirm a minimum of three nights, and up to 14 nights on one reservation with no more than seven nights of the reservation going into the next booking window."


----------

